# Please help - how to remove Genesis footbed?



## blayze (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have a really silly question. It's been years since I've used non-est bindings and just picked up a pair of the Genesis Reflex. I can't figure out how to remove the footbed so that I can insert the disc to mount them (see pics attached).

Intuitively, I would figure the "U" shape where the pattern ends (near the heel just before the red part) on the footbed should be pulled up, but the two corners of the pattern are fastened pretty hard in place and I don't want to pull too aggressively or it might rip.

I've also tried "popping" it near the heel through the hole on the bottom but the footbed is so damn soft and flexible that nothing "pops".

Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Each point on the "u" has a clip that holds on to the heel pad. You just have pop both.


----------



## blayze (Mar 7, 2012)

seriouscat said:


> Each point on the "u" has a clip that holds on to the heel pad. You just have pop both.


Thanks for the quick response.

When you say "pop" you mean pull on the two points I've circled in blue in the attached pic? It's fastened on pretty hard at those points.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep. Just stick your finger in there and push them away from the base


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I had the same problem when I got my Malavitas. I had a major "WTF, bro?!" and actually asked for help from a tech  figuring it out cuz I came straight from the store to the mountain and just wanted to ride!

Just reach under on those two parts you have circled and peel em up. It folds and flips out of the way. It'll SNAP in and out of place. The gas pedal kinda does the same as well. I get weary of plastic (especially such dinky stuff like these clips) that gets wear during removal and adjustments but I think they'll be okay and easy to replace cheaply if ever any problems.


----------



## blayze (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. 

Either they are fastened on super hard or I'm an extreme weakling, but they still aren't coming off. I'm going to try to get something flat, like a flathead screwdriver to get some leverage.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

It's not the smoothest feeling. I was kinda worried the first time too. Here's what they look like.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

The first few times I use a screwdriver, then they loosen up enough to do it with fingers comfortably. 
Wait til you try to pull out the gas pedal


----------



## blayze (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the help guys, and thank your seriouscat for taking the time and effort to upload the pics.

The screwdriver worked like a charm. Those things are on TIGHT!


----------



## blayze (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys one other dumb question...

How do I extend the footbed? I've got about 1.5 inches of overhang, trying to get it down to an inch. I wish Burton would address these things in their instructions!

Thanks!


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

if the two rear snaps are undone; literally just pull the whole gas pedal portion of the footbed forward.


----------



## blayze (Mar 7, 2012)

BurtonBindings said:


> if the two rear snaps are undone; literally just pull the whole gas pedal portion of the footbed forward.


Thanks man.

How much overhang of the boot over the footbed would you suggest as ideal?

I've got a pair of size 7 ions on the small bindings and at stock (ie: no extension of the footbed), I've got about 1.5 inches of overhang.


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

Match the curvature of the toe of the boot. there will be some boot hanging over the toe ramp, that's normal and appropriate.

My guess is 1 or 2 positions in the heel snap -> forward.


----------

